# heat or cold treatment



## 13364 (Dec 8, 2005)

Has anyone had any experience and/or success in dealing with ibs-c or c-like symptoms by using heat packs or ice packs applied to the abdomen ? I have been experimenting myself (using hot water bottle &/or bags of frozen veg) and sometimes can convince myself that it almost works, that it relaxes otherwise overly constricted bits of gut.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Both help.It depend if you are too hot or too cold.Perhaps the chinese medecine is correct about their theory of body temperature.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

My sister who is a massage therepist, says that you put cold on sore or spasing muscles...hot will irritate the problem area more. So now I only use cold, and feel so much better! Sometimes I put heat on my back while I have cold on my stomach and it feels good too!


----------

